# إسرائيل في معرض باريس للكتاب



## Maya (11 مارس 2008)

*مشهد من جادة الشانز إليزيه الباريسية  *​
*يفتتح الرئيس الفرنسي نيكولا ساركوزي  يوم الخميس 13 مارس معرض الكتاب الدولي في باريس، والذي تشارك فيه أكثر من 1200 دار نشر ويزوره ما يزيد عن 200،000 زائر. والذي يشهد حدث مميزاً لهذا العام وهو اختيار إسرائيل ضيفة الشرف في المعرض.

إن الجناح الإسرائيلي، المقام في موقع مركزي في المعرض وآلاف الإعلانات المنتشرة في أنحاء المدينة التي تُشير إلى مكانة إسرائيل المميزة، بالإضافة إلى طوفان الملاحق الخاصة في وسائل الإعلام الفرنسية المعروضة في أكشاك بيع الصحف في المدينة- جميع هذه المظاهر هي تحية صريحة للأدب الإسرائيلي. 

ويمتد الجناح الإسرائيلي على مساحة 600 متر مربع ويشمل محل كتب (حيث تعرض للبيع مئات الكتب الإسرائيلية المترجمة، الروايات باللغة العبرية إضافةً إلى الألبومات وكتب الأطفال) وساحة عامة تقام بها فعاليات الجناح. 

ودعا مركز الكتاب الوطني الفرنسي 39 كاتباً إسرائيلياً إلى المشاركة في أعمال المعرض. وسيشارك الكتاب الإسرائيليون في عشرات الفعاليات منها الموائد المستديرة، والمحاضرات، والمقابلات، والمناقشات والقراءات و أحياناً فعاليتان أو ثلاث فعاليات في نفس الوقت و التي تقام في حيز المعرض وخارجه وتجذب الاهتمام الإعلامي. 

ويحصل الكاتب الإسرائيلي إيشكول نيفو، والباحثان الإسرائيليان د. شلوميت ليفنبرغ و د. حسام حايك من معهد الهندسة التطبيقية في حيفا- التخنيون هذا الأسبوع على جوائز من صندوق فرنسا - إسرائيل في مجالي الأدب والتفوق العلمي.

ويشار إلى أن اسم الدكتورة ليفنبيرغ  أُدرج عام 2006 على قائمة أبرز العلماء الخمسين في العالم والتي نشرتها مجلّة ساينتيفيك أمريكان Scientific American العلمية المشهورة. وتم إدراج اسم الدكتورة ليفنبيرغ على هذه القائمة بفضل بحثها في مجال هندسة الأنسجة. ويدلّ هذا البحث على أنه من الممكن خلق نسيج عضلي مركّب فيه أوعية الدم في مختبر ( بالإضافة إلى عضلة القلب النابض). 

أما الدكتور حسام حايك وطاقم الباحثين الذين يرافقونه في معهد الهندسة التطبيقية التخنيون يعملون على تطوير أجهزة شم اصطناعية تسمّى "الأنف الإلكتروني" لاكتشاف مرض السرطان وأمراض أخرى بواسطة عينات التنفّس. وقد تمكّن هذه الأجهزة في المستقبل من اكتشاف مرض السرطان ومعالجته في مراحله المبكّرة جداً وقبل انتشار الورم. وقد يزيد ذلك نسبة الشفاء من المرض من 15% إلى أكثر من 85%.

ويشار إلى أن البروفيسورة عادا يونات من معهد فايتسمان فازت قبل عدة أيام بجائزة دولية مهمة تمنحها شركة "لوريال" ومنظمة اليونسكو للنساء العالمات المتفوقات في مجال علوم الطبيعة.

وقد وصل الرئيس الإسرائيلي شيمون بيريز إلى فرنسا في زيارة رسمية وللمشاركة في فعاليات معرض باريس للكتاب و (أسبوع  فرنسا – إسرائيل ) الثقافي ، وفي الصورة يبدو واضحاً الحفاوة التي استقبل بها الرئيس بيريز من قبل الرئيس ساركوزي و وزوجته الحسناء كارلا بروني في قصر الرئاسة الفرنسي الإليزيه ...*


----------



## sweetly heart (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إسرائيل في معرض باريس للكتاب*



> وقد وصل الرئيس الإسرائيلي شيمون بيريز إلى فرنسا في زيارة رسمية



واااااااااااااااااااو 


رائعة جدا الرئيس الاسرائيلى يزور فرنسا


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إسرائيل في معرض باريس للكتاب*

*خبر حلو عقبال فى باقى الاماكن وخصوصا ان فيه كتاب يهود متميزين واعتبر (اسحاق باشيفيز) صاحب روايات (شوشا) على راسهم والروايه من ضمن سلسله الجوائز التى تصدر عن مكتبه الاسره وهى متوفره بشكل جيد وعليها اقبال وطلب ضخم وانصحكم تقتنوا الروايه ديه وخصوصا انها رخيصه يعنى تقريبا سعرها 8 جنيه فقط وذات طباعه محترمه والترجمه دقيقه فضلا عن روعه الروايه ومدى لمسها للمشاعر الانسانيه .*


----------



## oesi no (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إسرائيل في معرض باريس للكتاب*

سلام ونعمه 
اخت مايا 
الموضوع اللى فى توقيعك مش موجود تقريبا اتحذف  يرضيكى ادوس عليه ملقاهوش 
بالنسبه للموضوع دة 
انا اعشق كل الكتابات واقرا كثيرا 
بس مش بعرف عبرى علشان اقرى ادب اسرائيلى 
وكمان مش هعرف اوصل للكتب دى فى مصر 
عموما ميرسى  ليكى على الموضوع  
ياريت تبقى تزورينى فى قسم البوليس ((( قصدى قسم الترانيم يعنى  ))):t33:
​


----------



## Maya (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إسرائيل في معرض باريس للكتاب*




*بما أن هناك اهتمام بالأدب العبري المترجم إلى العربية أريد أن أقترح رواية " ياسمين " للأديب الإسرائيلي إيلي عمير والتي تم نشرها في مصر مع نهاية العام 2007 وترجمها إلى العربية الصحفي حسين سراج نائب رئيس تحرير مجلة أكتوبر ، ونشرت الرواية من قبل دار الأهرام والجمهورية  ...

والرواية عاطفية هادفة تحمل رسالة هامة حيث تروي قصة حب بين الشاب " نوري" وهو يهودي ينحدر من العراق وبين الفتاة " ياسمين " وهي مسيحية من الوسط العربي تعيش شرق العاصمة ، وتدور أحداث الرواية في العاصمة أورشليم بعيد انتهاء حرب الأيام الستة ويعيش بطلا الرواية هذا الحب المقيد بحواجز وعوائق كثيرة حيث تفصلهما فجوة واسعة يحاولان ردمها وتمثل الرواية محاولة ونظرة أدبية للقاء بين الشعبين ، وقد ترجمت هذه الرواية إلى عدة لغات كالإنجليزية والفرنسية والألمانية والتركية وانضمت إلى العدد القليل من كتابات الأدب العبري المترجم إلى العربية  ....

رواية " ياسمين " صدرت في إسرائيل العام 2005 وهي للأديب الإسرائيلي - إيلي عمير - هو من مواليد بغداد عام 1937 .....

ومن ناحية أخرى يمكن أن نذكر بعض الكتب والروايات الإسرائيلية المترجمة إلى العربية والتي عرض أغلبها في معرض القاهرة للكتاب ومن هذه العناوين :

"أربعة بيوت وشوق" للكاتب أشكول نيفو ،  و "المرأة الكبيرة من الأحلام" للكاتب يهوشوع كناز، بالإضافة لكتابين للأطفال : "آمنة, الطفلة من الغجر" للكاتبة عملا عينات وقصة "سمير ويوناثان على كوكب المريخ" للكاتبة دانيئيلا كارمي.

وهناك كتاب "صندوق أسود" للكاتب عاموس عوز، وكذلك كتاب "موتسارت لم يكن يهودياً" للكاتبة غبريئيلا ابيغور- روتم.*


----------



## Maya (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إسرائيل في معرض باريس للكتاب*

*بما أن هذه الفترة هي فترة الاحتفال بإسرائيل كضيف شرف في معرض الكتاب في عاصمة النور باريس وعشية افتتاح هذا المعرض ، أردت أن أتطرق إلى جانب مهم من الأدب العبري وهو الشعر وتطوره منذ نشأته وحتى العصر الحديث  ، فلكل من يهتم بهذا الموضوع يمكن أن نستذكر أحد الموضوعات القديمة التي شاركت بها  :*

*" تطور الشعر العبري "*​


----------



## eman88 (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إسرائيل في معرض باريس للكتاب*

واوا موضيع حلو اول مرة بسمع بالمعرض هذا هههههههههه ما بعرف اشي ببلادي بس حسام حايك سامعة فيو 
وياosel_no   انت انسان كثير لذيذ وطيوب والله ضحكتني من كل قلبي على تعلقك مايا بسرعة اكتبي تعليق بقصم الترنيم قبل ما يوصل ويضربك ما تخلي يعصب عليك ههههههههههه
عنجد شكرا مياي على هلمعلومات المهمة الله يحميك يا بنت بلادي


----------



## Bino (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إسرائيل في معرض باريس للكتاب*

*جميل جداً*

*الرب يبارك*


----------



## My Rock (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إسرائيل في معرض باريس للكتاب*

ممكن شوية ظبط للنفس و كفاية تحرشات و تعليقات مستفزة
الموضوع ثقافي يا ناس, ثقافي...
*oesi_no* كنت اتصورك اعقل و افهم, على اي حال تصرفك يا ريت لا يكرر في المواضيع المماثلة و لنا كلام على الخاص..


----------



## oesi no (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إسرائيل في معرض باريس للكتاب*

على اى حال استضافه معرض الكتاب العلانى للدوله الفلانيه يعتبر ضمن الاخبار العامة ولكن يبدو ان هناك افراد فوق مستوى قوانين المنتدى


----------



## My Rock (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إسرائيل في معرض باريس للكتاب*



oesi_no قال:


> على اى حال استضافه معرض الكتاب العلانى للدوله الفلانيه يعتبر ضمن الاخبار العامة ولكن يبدو ان هناك افراد فوق مستوى قوانين المنتدى


 
لا, الموضوع يتكلم عن كتب و روايات و مهرجانها وهو موضوع ثقافي بحث
بعدين هناك مشرف للقسم وهو اعلم بأبقاء الموضوع من نقله, فلا تشغل بالك بواجبات المشرفين الأخرين
بعدين القانون يسري على الكل و ابسط مثال هو تطبيقنا القانون حتى على المشرفين, فعيب كلمة مثل هذه تقال من مشرف مثلك تجاه المنتدى و كأنك تقول ان المنتدى فوضى و لا رقيب 
انتقي الفاظك بصورة افضل فأنت مشرف و واجهة للمنتدى


----------



## oesi no (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إسرائيل في معرض باريس للكتاب*

اقرى الموضوع تانى يا روك 
الموضوع مش المشاركات اللى بعديه 
الموضوع عبارة عن خبر استضافه معرض الكتاب بباريس لاسرائيل كضيف 
واستاذ قلم حر مش موجود لذلك وجب التنبيه 
فى انتظارك على الخاص ​


----------



## My Rock (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إسرائيل في معرض باريس للكتاب*



oesi_no قال:


> اقرى الموضوع تانى يا روك
> 
> الموضوع مش المشاركات اللى بعديه
> الموضوع عبارة عن خبر استضافه معرض الكتاب بباريس لاسرائيل كضيف
> ...


 

عنيد, اعملك ايه 
نتكلم بالموضوع على الخاص, خلاص كفاية نشتت الموضوع


----------



## Maya (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إسرائيل في معرض باريس للكتاب*

*مع افتتاح معرض الكتاب الدولي في باريس وبداية الأسبوع الثقافي (إسرائيل – فرنسا) وهي المناسبة الهامة التي يتعرف فيها المثقفون من فرنسا والاتحاد الأوروبي على الأدب العبري والثقافة الإسرائيلية ، وتزامناً مع الحدث نتحدث قليلاً على جانب من جوانب الأدب العبري وهو النثر بعد أن تحدثنا عن الشعر وذلك لمن يريد الإطلاع ويهتم باكتشاف ثقافة وأدب جديد أو زيادة معلوماته عنه ....

------------------------------

النثر (Prose )​
كان أول من بدأ الإبداع النثري بالعبرية في البلاد مؤلفون قدِموا إليها في أواخر القرن الـ 19، ومع أن جذورهم كانت تعود إلى العالم اليهودي في أوروبا الشرقية وتقاليده، فقد كرسوا الجانب الأكبر من إبداعهم الأدبي للإنجازات التي تم تحقيقها في أرض إسرائيل. مؤلفان بارزان، هما حاييم يوسيف برنر (1881- 1921) وشموئيل يوسيف عغنون (1888- 1970)، هما اللذان حققا قفزة جدية في الإبداع النثري العبري وانتقلا به إلى القرن العشرين. وقد حظي كل من هذين الأديبين بمكانة "عميد الأدب العبري الحديث"، وإن كان من الواضح أن إبداعهما لم ينشأ في فراغ أدبي أو خارج بيئة تاريخية ملائمة.

كانت تساور - برنر - مشاعر تتراوح بين الأمل واليأس، وكان يصارع الشكوك بشأن الصعوبات التي واجهتها الحركة الطليعية الصهيونية في أرض إسرائيل ويرى النواقص والشوائب في كل شيء. وكانت ترتابه مخاوف بشأن التطورات التي قد تتمخض عن اللقاء وربما المواجهة، بين السكان اليهود والسكان العرب في هذه المنطقة. وبسبب سعيه إلى تزويد القارئ بصورة صادقة للواقع فضل - برنر -  استخدام التعابير والأنماط اللغوية المستمدة من الكتابات التفسيرية للتوراة ومن لغة التخاطب العبرية في القرون الوسطى. وقد نجح برنر في استحداث تعابير لغوية جديدة وفي استخدام تراكيب لغوية دراماتيكية، فأصبح أسلوبه يوحي بأنه مقتبس من الحياة نفسها. ومن العناصر الجوهرية في الإنتاج الأدبي لحاييم يوسيف برنر، تعاطفه مع نضال الطلائعيين للحصول على موطأ قدم  في الأرض القاحلة الجافة التي تختلف بشكل ملموس عن البلدان حيث ولدوا وتعاطفه مع النضال لبلورة هوية الإنسان اليهودي في أرض إسرائيل.

وآثر - شموئيل يوسيف عغنون - استعمال أسلوب عبري أكثر حداثة في كتاباته. وكان لعغنون إلمام واسع بالتقاليد اليهودية، كما كان متأثراً بالأدب الأوروبي من القرن الـ 19 ومطلع القرن الـ 20. انطلاقاً من هذا التأثير المزدوج جاء إبداع عغنون الأدبي في شكل مجموعة ضخمة من المؤلفات التي تناولت قضايا روحية  ذات أهمية مركزية في العصر الحديث مثل تفكك أطر الحياة التقليدية، وفقدان الإيمان وما واكبه من فقدان الهوية. ونظراً لكون عغنون رجلاً متديناً وكاتباً ذا حدس قوي ورؤية روحية خارقة، جاءت كتابته لتعبر عن تفهم عميق للجوانب المظلمة واللاعقلانية الكامنة في النفس البشرية، كما عبر عن تعاطفه مع الإنسان اليهودي في معاناته النفسية سواء كان إنساناً مؤمناً أو علمانياً. 

والواقع الذي يصوره عغنون في قصصه هو واقع يسوده جو مأساوي وأحياناً تبرز فيه عناصر الغروتسك. وكثيراً ما تأثر إبداعه بالحروب وبالكارثة التي حلت بالشعب اليهودي إبان الحكم النازي في أوروبا. كذلك يدور جانب من مؤلفاته حول عالم اليهود المتدينين، على ما فيه من انفعالات وتوتر داخلي. وفي عام 1966 فاز عغنون، بالمشاركة مع الأديبة نيلي زاكس، بجائزة نوبل للآداب. وكان بذلك أول كاتب عبري يحظى بهذه الجائزة.

جيل الكُتاب العبريين من مواليد البلاد الذين بدأوا بنشر أعمالهم الأدبية في الأربعينات والخمسينات، يُشار إليه عادةً بـ "جيل حرب الاستقلال". بالنسبة لهؤلاء الكُتاب فاللغة العبرية هي اللغة الأم وتجاربهم الحياتية تستمد جذورها من الحياة في أرض إسرائيل.

 ولذلك فإن إبداعهم الأدبي يعكس عقلية  وخلفية تربوية تختلف عن تلك التي ميزت إبداع الجيل الذي سبقهم. من أبرز كُتاب جيل الاستقلال:  س. يزهار، موشيه شمير، حانوخ بارطوف, حاييم غور وبنيامين تموز. ويمكن القول أن ما يميز إبداعهم هو التذبذب ذو الصبغة الدراماتيكية بين فكرة التفرد والالتزام للمجتمع والدولة. لذلك صوروا في كتاباتهم نموذجاً من الواقعية الاجتماعية غالباً ما لبست ثوباً من البطولية، ومثلت مزيجاً من التأثيرات المحلية والعالمية.

في بداية الستينات، ظهرت في مجال الإبداع الأدبي النثري مجموعة من الكُتاب الشبان، سرعان ما تجلى تأثيرهم الواضح على الأدب العبري الحديث، وبينهم أ.ب. يهوشع، عاموس عوز، يورام كنيوك ويعقوب شبتاي. اتسم إبداعهم بأنه خرق الأساليب المرتبطة باتجاه أيديولوجي، وتركز على عالم الفرد. وخلال السبعينات والثمانينات، ظهرت محاولات إبداعية جديدة استخدمت فيها أساليب مستحدثة في السرد القصصي والكتابة النثرية، مثل الواقعية النفسية واستخدام المجازات والرموز؛ كما تجلت في مؤلفات هؤلاء الكتاب تأملات وشكوك بشأن التقاليد المتعارف عليها في المجالين الاجتماعي والسياسي في إسرائيل.

شهدت الثمانينات والتسعينات في البلاد نشاطاً أدبياً مكثفاً  حيث  طرأ ازدياد هائل على عدد الكتب التي نشرت. في نفس الوقت، حظي العديد من الكُتاب الإسرائيليين بتقدير عالمي، وفي مقدمتهم عاموس عوز، أ.ب. يهوشوع، يورام كنيوك، أهرون ابيلفلد، دافيد شاحار، دافيد غروسمان ومئير شاليف. ومن أهم مميزات الإبداع النثري للكتاب من الأجيال الثلاثة في أيّامنا هذه، الإيمان بأن الأدب يمكن أن يكون أداة تساعد القارئ على فهم ذاته كفرد، وكجزء من البيئة التي يعيش فيها.

أسفرت المحاولات المجدّدة للتعامل مع المأساة التي حلت بالشعب اليهودي في أوروبا في سنوات الكارثة النازية عن تبلور أساليب تعبير جديدة، تساعد على تناول قضايا جوهرية لا يمكن الخوض فيها إلا من وجهة نظر بعيدة من ناحيتي الوقت والمكان. ومن الكُتاب البارزين في هذا المجال: أهرون أبيلفلد، يهوشع كناز, الكسندر ويونات سينيد، نافا سيمل، وآخرون.

وعالج الإبداع الأدبي المعاصر مواضيع قلّما تناولها الكُتاب قبل ذلك، بينها ظروف الحياة  في القرية العربية (أنطون شماس، وهو كاتب مسيحي من الوسط العربي )، عالم اليهود الأرثوذكس المتزمتين والذين يعيشون في شبه انعزال عن المجتمع الحديث (يوسل بيرشتاين)، الحياة في أحياء الـ"حاسيديم"، وهم فئة أخرى من المتدينين في أورشليم  (حاييم بئير). هذا إضافة إلى محاولات الإبداع الأدبي التي تتناول حياة الإنسان غير المؤمن في فترة تضعف فيها الإيديولوجية العلمانية، وتكتسب الحركات الأصولية قوة (يتسحاق أورباخ- أورباز).

 وهناك موضوع هام آخر يعالجه كُتاب إسرائيليون من اليهود الشرقيين، وهو مكانة القادمين الجدد من الدول العربية في المجتمع وظاهرة الشعور بالغربة (سامي ميخائيل، ألبرت سويسا، دان بنايا- سري). ويتناول أدباء آخرون مسائل ذات صفة عالمية، مثل الديمقراطية والعدالة، كما تتجلى في إطار مجتمع يواجه تحديات قومية (يتسحاق بن- نير، يورام كنيوك، دافيد غروسمان، عاموس عوز).

في الآونة الأخيرة برز في مقدمة الساحة الأدبية عدد من الأديبات النساء  اللواتي لا يقتصر إبداعهن على المواضيع الشاملة، بل يتركز أحياناً على عالم المرأة التي تعي مغزى دورها في نطاق التراث اليهودي، ودورها في إطار الحركة الطليعية الصهيونية في البلاد (عماليا كهانا- كرمون، حنّا بات شاحار، شلوميت هارئيفين، شولميت لبيد، روت ألموغ، سافيون ليبريخت، باتيا غور). وقد خاضت شولميت لبيد وباتيا غور مجال الأدب البوليسي، فحظيت كل منهما بالتقدير في إسرائيل، وفي الأقطار الأجنبية التي نشرت فيها قصص الكاتبتين بعد ترجمتها.

وظهر مؤخراً جيل جديد من الكُتاب الذين يرفضون إلى حد كبير تركيز الإبداع الأدبي العبري على التجربة الإسرائيلية. ويفضّل هؤلاء الكُتاب التيار العالمي الذي يتسم أيضاً بطابع الغرابة والسيريالية. ويحظى بعض هؤلاء بإعجاب كبير من الجمهور، وتحتل كتبهم مكان الصدارة في قوائم الكتب الأكثر رواجاً (يهوديت كتسير، اتغار كيريت، أورلي كاستيل- بلوم، غادي طاوب، ايريت لينور، ميرا ماغين).

إلى جانب الكمية الهائلة من مؤلفات الأدب العبري، يتم نشر كمية لا يستهان بها من الإبداع الأدبي النثري والشعري في لغات أخرى بينها العربية، الإنجليزية والفرنسية. ومنذ أن وفد إلى البلاد أكثر من مليون قادم جديد من بلدان الاتحاد السوفيتي سابقاً، أصبحت إسرائيل أكبر مركز للإبداع باللغة الروسية خارج روسيا.

وبدأ الناشرون الإسرائيليون في السنوات الأخيرة يخطون خطوات هامة وحثيثة في مجال النشر بالوسائل الإلكترونية (ملتيميديا، CD) . ونظراً لكون  البرامج الإلكترونية  الإسرائيلية تشمل عدداً كبيراً من المواضيع، فإنه يمكن تسويقها بسهولة في مختلف أنحاء العالم.

المؤسسة لترجمة الأدب العبري – أقيمت عام 1962 بهدف تعريف القراء  والناشرين  الأجانب على نخبة الأدب العبري المعاصر. وتحت رعاية هذه المؤسسة تم نشر المئات من المؤلفات في مجالات أدب الخيال والشعر والدراما وكتب الأطفال في حوالي 40 لغة, منها اللغة الألمانية واللغة الويلزية والهندية والصينية. 

ومن بين مشاريع المؤسسة جمع مقتطفات أدبية مختارة وتنظيم مؤتمرات للمترجمين بالإضافة إلى المشاركة في معارض كتب دولية. وتوفر قاعدة البيانات الإلكترونية  والقائمة السنوية للمؤلفات المترجمة من اللغة العبرية معلومات لباحثين من مختلف أنحاء العالم. وتقوم المؤسسة كذلك بنشر مجلة لشؤون الأدب العبري الحديث باللغة الانجليزية مرتين في السنة....*


----------



## Maya (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إسرائيل في معرض باريس للكتاب*

* لا يمكن أن نغفل عن جانب مهم من الأدب وهو ما يسمى " أدب الطفل " والكتابات الموجهة للصغار نظراً لأهمية هذا الفرع والاختصاص في تنمية الجيل الصغير وتعريفه أكثر على العالم وتربيته من مختلف النواحي وحمايته من السلبيات التي أضحت تعج بها البشرية هذه الأيام والتي يقع كثير من الأطفال حول العالم ضحايا لها ، كما وأن كتابات الأطفال الخاصة وبخط يدهم  أيضاً بحد ذاتها تساعد وتنمي مواهبهم وقدراته العقلية والفكرية وستساعدهم للتواصل أكثر مع الثقافة العالمية ومع أقرانهم الأطفال في ثقافات وبيئات مختلفة تحقق جسر تواصل وتآلف بين الأطفال من الحضارات المختلفة في ظل القرية الكونية التي نعيشها اليوم ليكونوا مستقبلاً أجزاء من المجتمع الإنساني الواحد المتعاون لأجل خير البشرية ... 

--------------------------------

------ أدب الطفل في إسرائيل ------​
يتناول أدب الطفل في إسرائيل عدداً كبيراُ من المواضيع ويستخدم الكُتاب أنواعاً متباينة من الكتابة النثرية . ويشمل هذا الأدب على إبداعات لكتاب إسرائيليين وعلى ترجمات للتراث الأدبي من لغات مختلفة. وبذلك يعكس أدب الأطفال في إسرائيل اتجاهاً عالمياً يميل إلى الأسلوب المباشر المتين في استخدام اللغة وفي اختيار المواضيع.

وفي السنوات الأولى لقيام الدولة تركزت كتب الأطفال العبرية بدرجة كبيرة على القيم الاجتماعية التي كانت سائدة حينئذ، مثل القيم الخاصة بالمجتمع الطليعي وبالنضال من أجل تحقيق الإنجازات، أي أنها تركزت على صورة الفرد الملتزم ببناء الدولة. وتميزت كتب الأطفال في تلك الفترة باستخدام الشعارات وعبارات الإعجاب بالأبطال واحتلت الرؤيا الوطنية حينئذ مكان الصدارة. وعلى الغالب كان المؤلف يستخدم في كتابته ضمير "نحن" لا ضمير "أنا". 

اعتباراً من أواخر الستينات، وبصورة تدريجية، لم تعد القيم الاجتماعية والأخلاقية الخاصة بالكبار تحتل مكاناً مركزياً في أدب الأطفال، بل أخذت تخلي مكانها لاهتمام متزايد بما يحدث في عالم الطفل وفي حياته. هكذا أخذ هذا الأدب يخوض في مواضيع مثل الموت، طلاق الوالدين، العائلات أحادية الوالدين, العاهات الجسدية ، سن المراهقة، ونضال الطفل أو المراهق من أجل ضمان مكانته في العائلة والمجتمع. من جهة أخرى تم تأليف كتب كثيرة للأطفال تخوض مواضيع خيالية، وتوفر للقارئ الصغير مادة ترفيهية متنوعة وفرصة للتهرب من الواقع إلى عالم الخيال .

في السنوات الأخيرة اكتسب أدب الأطفال ميزات بارزة، في مقدمتها توفير الحوافز لتقصّي الحقيقة والتشجيع على التفكير المستقل لدى الطفل. ومع أنه يواصل الاهتمام بالمواضيع ذات الصفة الاجتماعية والقومية، فإنه أصبح يعالجها بقدر أكبر من الصراحة والانفتاح. 

وتميل بعض الكتب التي ظهرت في السنوات الأخيرة في مجال أدب الأطفال إلى نبذ التصوير النمطي للأشخاص داخل  المجتمع الإسرائيلي على مختلف فئاته، وتعالج موضوع القادمين الجدد الذين يفدون إلى البلاد من دول مختلفة. وتتناول بعض الكتب الأحداث التاريخية والسِّيَر الشخصية التي تتركز على الشخصيات البارزة التي ساهمت في بناء البلاد وتطويرها خلال القرن الأخير، مع بداية النهضة القومية اليهودية في أرض إسرائيل.

وقد شهدت السنوات الأخيرة ازدهاراً ملحوظاً في مجال أدب الأطفال. ويتميز هذا الأدب بالتصميم الطباعي الملائم، وبحساسية بالغة فيما يخص نفسية الطفل، وباستخدام أساليب لغوية تعتمد على صدق التعبير وقوة التصوير، مما يسهل على القارئ الصغير التضامن مع فحوى الكتاب في طريق ديناميكي. ويتم الآن نشر الكثير من كتب الأطفال الإسرائيلية في مختلف أنحاء العالم بعد ترجمتها إلى لغات مختلفة.*


----------



## Maya (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: إسرائيل في معرض باريس للكتاب*




*افتتح الرئيس الإسرائيلي شمعون بيريز  مساء أمس الخميس  معرض الكتاب الدولي في العاصمة الفرنسية باريس وبحضور عدد كبير من الشخصيات الثقافية والاجتماعية والسياسية ومن بينهم وزيرة الثقافة الفرنسية كريستين ألبانيل (الموجودة في الصورة ) في حين لم يكن الرئيس الفرنسي ضمن الحاضرين لتواجده في بروكسل للمشاركة في القمة الأوروبية  ...

وقد تجمع عشرات من الصحافيين والمصورين وحدث تزاحم كبير لتغطية افتتاح الرئيس الإسرائيلي لمعرض الكتاب الدولي والكلمة التي ألقاها باللغة العبرية ... 

وجدير بالذكر فيما يتعلق بجم التبادل الثقافي بين إسرائيل وفرنسا فإنه ومنذ 60 عام تمت  ترجمة أكثر من 2500 كتاب ورواية من الفرنسية إلى العبرية و من الناحية الأخرى تمت ترجمة حوالي ألف كتاب من العبرية إلى الفرنسية .....

و قد تمت دعوة نحو 39 كاتب وأديب إسرائيلي للمشاركة بكتبهم ومؤلفاتهم المختلفة على أن يستمر المعرض حتى 19 من الشهر الحالي .........

فتحية للأدب العبري في هذه المناسبة الثقافية المميزة ولعلها تكون بوابة للكثير من المثقفين الفرنسيين والأوربيين عموماً  للتعرف على هذا الأدب العميق بجذور التاريخ والمتطور عبر الأجيال والمتفاعل مع الأحداث المتحرر من قيود كثيرة تكبل بعض الآداب المنتمية لحضارات لم تستطع لحد الآن فهم معنى حرية التعبير وفصل الدين والسياسة والكراهية الدينية والعرقية عن الأدب والثقافة والفن  ......*


----------



## Maya (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: إسرائيل في معرض باريس للكتاب*

*بعد معرض الكتاب في باريس في شهر مارس ومعرض الكتاب في مدينة تورينو شمال إيطاليا والذي افتتح الخميس قبل الماضي واللذان اعتبرا إسرائيل والأدب العبري ضيف الشرف على المعرضين لهذا العام تزامناً مع احتفالات إسرائيل بعيدها الستين ...

تحل إسرائيل والأدب والكتاب العبري كضيف شرف على معرض الكتاب الدولي الثالث والخمسين الذي افتتح أمس الخميس 15 مايو في وارسو العاصمة البولندية  بمشاركة اكثر من 600 دار نشر من 29 بلدا كما  أفاد المنظمون.

وعلى مدى ثلاثة أيام سيعقد كتاب كثر بينهم عشرة أتوا من إسرائيل لقاءات مع القراء ومنهم الكاتبة ألونا فرانكل التي تؤلف كتباً للأطفال والشاعرة - سارة سيروني- والروائي والدبلوماسي - يوسي افني ليفي- والرئيس السابق للكنيست شيفا فايس.

وفي حفل الافتتاح ذكر السفير الإسرائيلي في بولندا - دافيد عكيفا بيليغ - أن قسماً كبيراً من الموضوعات في الأدب الإسرائيلي مرتبط ببولندا التي ينحدر منها العديد من الكتاب الإسرائيليين.

وبين المؤلفين المشاركين في معرض وارسو الكاتب البريطاني روبن كوك والروائية السويدية ماجغول اكسلسون.

وقد تم تأخير موعد واحتفالية افتتاح معرض الكتاب في وارسو وذلك  بناء على طلب العديد من المشاركين الذين حضروا ظهراً جنازة ومأتم البطلة البولندية إرينا سيندلير  التي أنقذت  حياة 2500 طفل يهودي من غيتو وارسو خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية  والتي توفيت الاثنين 12 مايو عن 98 عاماً. ( لمزيد من المعلومات عن هذه البطلة والانسانة العظيمة اقرأ مشاركتي الأخيرة في موضوع حقيقة الكارثة "الهولوكست " ) ...*


----------



## وليم تل (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: إسرائيل في معرض باريس للكتاب*

شكرا مايا
على الاخبار
وتعب محبتك
مودتى​


----------

